# Scammer on the loose, be careful where you put your phone number....I was not.



## Bigbearrug (Sep 19, 2020)

I put my phone number on a listing, so I take my responsibility here. Below is a message from a scammer trying to pawn off a listing as their own and ask for $$$ up front. I confirmed with the OP that the number who reached out to me is in no way affiliated to them, and is in fact a scammer. I think this could be a great opportunity to let this person know we don't like them or their scamming ways

At the very least we all now have a number we can use for when we want to sign up for those great pop up ads for things we don't need, or chances to win those amazing cruises, or just anytime you need a phone number and don't want to use yours.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Damn I really wanted to see what you said! Lol thanks for spreading the info. Fuck these guys. Hope they get what’s coming..


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

westwatercuban said:


> Damn I really wanted to see what you said! Lol thanks for spreading the info. Fuck these guys. Hope they get what’s coming..


If it started out with “GFY”, I’m pretty sure you can figure the rest of it out…


----------



## upacreek (Mar 17, 2021)

I learned from dealing with low-life Craigslist scammers, to _absolutely NEVER_ post or use my personal cell number to communicate with interested parties. Use Googlevoice, its free and provides a safe buffer. 

It's good you caught on to this though, and posted this here to give others ample reasons to be skeptical of comms that takes place outside of the Buzz. This Community is too smart to fall for such stupid tricks, so let this be a lesson to us all as well as the dipsh!t scammers out there that we're on to you and watching out for each other.


----------



## Bigbearrug (Sep 19, 2020)

Hahah, I am sure most of you might not bothered by colorful language....but I am willing to bet even those of you might have read what I wrote and questioned if I should be part of society.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

I’m working really strange hours now. Quite often I will clock in at midnight and work all day. I think I’ll take advantage of my strange job, to give our new friend some insight on what we think of him… Maybe around 3 AM would be a good time.


----------



## Iamquigley (Sep 6, 2020)

But you guys are buddies he said so himself!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Friendship just ain't what it used to be.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Wallrat said:


> If it started out with “GFY”, I’m pretty sure you can figure the rest of it out…


Sarcasm comes off horribly in text…probs should have made the joke clear about pretty much being able to read it.

I feel like calling him tonight..what time are you gonna so we don’t cross lines? 🤣


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Sarchasm (noun) The distance between a joke and the person who doesn’t get it. 
Bwahaha


----------



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

I would never recommend using that phone number to sign up for 1000s of services or advertising it as "call for a great time"


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

I wonder if there’s some place he could go to get daily delivery of completely objectionable content sent to him?


----------

